

Firefox 4 first-day downloads doubling IE9's = Microsoft win - junioreven
http://www.itworld.com/internet/141199/firefox-4-downloads-doubling-ie9s-microsoft-win

======
michaelelliot
A slower browser allows people to "savor" their Internet experience? Are you
f*cking kidding me?

~~~
fname
In case you couldn't tell, it's fake.

~~~
pedalpete
I was wondering that. They're a whole week early on April Fools??

